# How to open Phillips Freeline Ls 100 case?



## neillh (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello,

A friend has asked me to look at their old P4 Phillips Freeline LS 1300. I want to replace the hard drive but cannot seem to get the side panel off. The whole unit is a slimline model made of plastic and there are two thumbscrews at the back of the case but after removing them the side panel has remained fixed and I can't seem to move it.

I have attached a generic pic of this unit. Anyone worked with this unit before? It's the first time I've seen one.

Thanks,

Neill


----------

